# Second Annual Asphalt Attack Trophy Race Hobbytown USA Indy



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Our second annual trophy race, Sunday Sept. 12, 2010. See Flyer. Last year we had 55 entries. Come get ya some.

http://indyhobbies.com/AsphaltAttackFlyer2010.pdf


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Short Course*

We had some Short Course trucks last Sunday. Bring 'em. They were a lot of fun and, some sort of ramps/rumbles are in the werks. Might have to make it an exibition race at the "Asphalt Attack".


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

so what will be the rules for..vta..will it be the 25.5 motors only or will it be mixed & 21.5 has a limited fdr??...& for rcgt will timing & boost be allow or no timing & boost in the rcgt class..thanks!............im from columbus but i race in dayton... i will try to make this race but i just needed to know the rules 1st


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*VTA RCGT Rules*

I'd love to see some folks from Ohio. It could be an annual East- West, North- South meeting.
I'm origianally from Ohio and miss the place at times.

VTA: we've been running 21.5 rules with 200 software, or SPX profile 6 rules. No heads required. Other than that, normal VTA rules. Other local race drivers, (GC, BS) are welcome to chime in on what is important that I may have missed.

RCGT: Since the Rib Fest Race, we've been running 17.5, open speedo, RCGT rules. 

We have a driver that ran 21.5, open speedo, and cleaned our clocks in RCGT.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Fast Phil, you bringin' yourself and your Fast Woman out for the Trophy Race?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'd love to see some folks from Ohio. It could be an annual East- West, North- South meeting.
> I'm origianally from Ohio and miss the place at times.
> 
> VTA: we've been running 21.5 rules with 200 software, or SPX profile 6 rules. No heads required. Other than that, normal VTA rules. Other local race drivers, (GC, BS) are welcome to chime in on what is important that I may have missed.
> ...


so 21.5 for this race? & what about the fdr will it be 4.2 or no limit..we run no timing or boost & no limit on the fdr..yes i got a couple of guys that might come with me for this race....thanks!!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

o! 1 more question..do y'all have house transponders for the racers??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rules*

Timing allowed, no turbo. Settings will be be checked on fast qualifiers and before the Mains. 21.5 Novak motors. 4.2 FDR's max. Personal transponders required, no house transponders.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Timing allowed, no turbo. Settings will be be checked on fast qualifiers and before the Mains. 21.5 Novak motors. 4.2 FDR's max. Personal transponders required, no house transponders.


thanks! ill pass it on


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*2 'til*

Two more Sunday races 'til the Asphalt Attack trophy race. 

Indy Bombers and Short course could be some good additions to the big show. Let me know if you're interested.

Last race of the season will be the trophy race on Sunday, 9/12/2010.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Indy Bombers*

Hey Chuck,

It could be the first trophy race for the Bombers. Get 'em together. Tell me you got somethin'. I'll get trophys.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*2 and the Big One*

Last days of summer racin' this Sunday at Hobbytown, Indy. Good layout should be set up for Sunday. Bring the VTA's, Coopers, Trucks, Bombers, RCGT's. Bring 'em all. No rain!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Roll Call*

How many hot dogs should I get?

You guys from in or out of town want to chime in on who's coming?

Food, raffle prizes, trophys, great racin', good times for all.

Look for a larger, smoother surface just available for Sunday's race. ( I did some talkin').


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> How many hot dogs should I get?
> 
> You guys from in or out of town want to chime in on who's coming?
> 
> ...


Cobb in for VTA and RCGT:thumbsup:


----------



## thehobbyshop (Feb 9, 2010)

A few of us from Dayton Ohio are trying to decide if we're going to race Sunday at your guys race, or go to Marietta for the Sternwheeler race put on by OVRCCC. So we've got a few questions for you:
Do you have a regular 17.5 rubber tire class? If so, do you spec out a tire?
If not, in your RCGT class, do you run 17.5, and which HPI X-pattern works the best on your surface.
In VTA, are you running 21.5 and do you allow both the slick and treaded tires.
Is the HPI Stratus considered a legal RCGT body?

Do you guys have any pictures of your track anywhere? How big is the track, and what are the inside and outside borders?

Also, I'm assuming we need to bring generators, is that correct?

I know these are a lot of questions, but I hate going to a race and being unprepared.

Thanks!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Out of Towners*

Weather forecast for Sunday is expected to be the spring weather we never had. 78o, low humidity and sunny with rain the day before to help clean the dust off the track.

Layout will be 48'x104'. Fairly wide lanes, and a forgiving boards set-up. A curly lay-out. Not too fast.

Not much for 17.5 rubber. RCGT, 17.5, open speedo, Pro compound, not belted was our biggest class last Sunday. All the fast guys were out. 
Some good guys from northern Illinois have said they're coming also. We may see some from Michigan that were there last year. 

HPI Stratus, least of your worries.

21.5 VTA will be strong. Limited speedo, treaded tires, general rules. VTA is always a good, exciting class. 


Pictures from last year.
http://redirectingat.com/?id=2091X5...ytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262594&page=7

It's too far away from the buildings for power. Bring some. 

The layout will be set up on a larger, smoother part of the lot for this race!!!

thehobbyshop, it would be great to race with you. Competition will be hot.


----------



## thehobbyshop (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.
I noticed on the pictures that you don't use a driver's stand. Do we need to bring our own steps/chairs to use as a driver's stand?
Been running regular 17.5 touring for years, so RCGT is new to me, and others we race with at our track.
I take it the pro compound, non belted is the way to go on your surface over the belted tire? What about inserts? Back in the old RS4 days, we ran 26mm rims, with 24mm tires, is that the same here? We usually run Speedmind premount Sorex, so we're going to have to make up tires for this race if we're able to come over, and I don't want to have to spend a lot to make up several sets that we may never get to run again.
Is there a better body than the Stratus for RCGT? Usually run PRM Speed 6 and R-9's.
As far as open speedo in RCGT, are you allowing Vegas 208 on the Tekin's, with no limit on turbo and timing?
It looks like the mains are 8 min, what are the qualifiers?
Is Walt coming down from Northern Ill?

Yes, a ton of questions, but all good info for us, and others that may be attending.

Thanks again.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Xpattern radials, non belted, use supplied inserts. Any touring car body that has ever run in a real national touring series. No R9R's, Mazda 6. BMW"S, Hondas, Benz, Toyotas, etc OK. No dish rims. RCGT is a 5 min qual. 7 min main. 

We do have several benches we use as a stand. Bring some chairs if you desire.

Open speedo. Make it go as fast as you can hold on.

Chris P and friend's from Illinois are coming.


----------



## thehobbyshop (Feb 9, 2010)

I talked to a few of the guys here, and the general consensus is that they don't have the time or money to buy new tires and new bodies plus paint and resetting of the cars to race for one day. We race here on Saturday, and it would be a lot to reset the cars Saturday night plus paint a new body. I and others would love to race over there, but we were hoping you would have a regular 17.5 class like you had last year. 
Sorry, I tried. 
I know Von, and a some others from Columbus are going to make it over to race, so Ohio will have some representation at the event.
I do appreciate you taking the time to answer all my questions last night.

Randy


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are some VTA bodies that will be ready for the trophy race on Sunday:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i was reading back over the rules...im confused about 1..for vta you said timing was allow...do you mean in the motor timing or esc timing??....thanks!...see you sunday!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

speedo, timing, no turbo, motor- whatever you want, 21.5


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Night Before*

I made some chili sauce for the dogs, grated cheese too. Good eats, good racin' tomorrow.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Have fun everyone, I may stop by on my way home from dropping my kid back off at college.


----------



## thehobbyshop (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a small group of us from Dayton are going to be able to make it over after all. 2-3 in VTA, 1-3 of us in RCGT.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I will have a set of used RCGT tires (HPI belted x-pattern) if anyone wants to run/practice with them tomorrow. Look for the yellow Mini Cooper with checkered roof (Crash Cab) or the Mustang from a few posts above.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the Race results for the *Sunday 09/12/10* Parking lot Trophy Race.

*Mini Cooper - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....18...5m06.846..*Cody Armes*
....2....1....18...5m12.768..Chris Finnegan
....3....3....18...5m14.526..Bob Cordell
....4....5....17...5m01.622..AJ Heck
....5....6....17...5m14.174..Kyle Jarboe
....6....4....xx...DNS..........Brian Smith (Mechanical)
....7....x....xx...DNS..........Jake Grummer (Mechanical)
....8....x....xx...DNS..........Jeff Grummer (Mechanical)

*Vintage Trans Am - A Main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...8m06.621..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....32...8m06.512..Brian Smith
....3....4....32...8m12.760..Steve Martin
....4....5....31...8m17.404..Bob Cordell
....5....3....30...8m08.497..Cody Armes
....6....7....29...8m06.358..Jeff Johns
....7....8....29...8m12.777..AJ Heck
....8....6....27...8m11.354..Von Perry
....9....9....26...8m03.430..Ezra Willis
...10...10....03...1m16.255..Fred Schwomeyer

*RCGT 17.5 HPI- A main*
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...7m10.469..*Randy Castl*
....2....2....31...7m10.324..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....4....30...7m05.592..Greg Cobb
....4....3....30...7m08.987..Steve Martin
....5....6....16...5m15.237..Von Perry
....6....8....03...0m52.111..Cody Armes
....7....5....xx...DNS..........Bob Cordell
....8....7....xx...DNS..........Jeff Johns


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Good day of racing!!

I want to thank everyone in the VTA main for giving me (Brian) & AJ a few extra minutes to get out on the track. We both blew out the same bearing in our FT TC4's in the last qualifier and were scrambling to get them fixed for the mains.

Another big thanks to the crew who came over from Ohio. I hope to be able to make it over to their track next Saturday for their trophy race.

Bob Cordell mentioned that next asphalt season will probably be split in half - 5 races early summer/5 races late summer. This should help avoid some of the problems we ran into this year with excessive heat.

Hope to see everyone soon as racing moves back inside for the fall.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the fast laps/driver for the mains.

*Mini Cooper:*
16.010 - Chris Finnegan
16.051 - Cody Armes
16.448 - Bob Cordell
16.634 - AJ Heck
17.248 - Kyle Jarboe

*VTA:*
13.948 - Greg Cobb
14.138 - Brian Smith
14.236 - Steve Martin
14.243 - Bob Cordell
14.302 - Cody Armes
14.719 - AJ Heck
15.002 - Von Perry
15.230 - Jeff Johns
15.553 - Ezra Willis
21.763 - Fred Schowmeyer

*RCGT*
12.879 - Randy Castl
13.186 - Greg Hallenbeck
13.454 - Steve Martin
13.646 - Greg Cobb
15.110 - Cody Armes
15.559 - Von Perry


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Bob this to let you know that Cody & I THANK YOU & Steve for all the hard work you guys do every Sunday. THANK YOU Jack Bell


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Weather was great and made for some good racing. The trophies were some of the best I have raced for. Congrats to Brian on winning the "RC Humanitarian Award" from the Hobby Town Crew. (a new TC5R) Also thanks to Trophy Girl for grillin the Dogs. Now on to carpet and the new VTA rules.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Last Summer Race*

It seems like yesterday that Steve and I broke out the truck for our first race of the season, and now, the season is complete. (waxes nostalgic)

Man, it was a HOT season. Except for being pregnant in '89, hottest I can remember. 

A big thanks to all who participated in today's event, and all summer long. Congrats to all the winners. The trophys were well deserved.

We'll do it again next season. We may modify the schedule based on "The Farmer's Almanac" in terms of heat predicitions.

Thanks so much for all of your support and participation. It's all of us together that makes the Good Racin' happen.

BC


----------

